# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  دوستان کمک کنید: میخوام از سوم ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم برم تجربی...نظر شما؟

## Dr.Chamran

*سلام
من امسال سال سوم ریاضی ام

نسبت به آینده و کنکورم دودل شدم....اینکه کنکور 96 تجربی کنکور بدم یا ریاضی؟
راستش نسبت به کار رشته های ریاضی امیدی ندارم و بخاطر درآمد خوب دندوپزشکی میخوام برم کنکور تجربی.....میدونم خیلی سخته وتلاش زیادی میخواد

کسی هم بوده که از شما دوستان که این کار رو کرده باشه و موفق شده باشه؟؟؟

من ریاضیم خوبه....شیمی و فیزیک هم بد نیست....عمومی هم خوب....فقط میمونه زیست 1و2 که پاس کنم تو تابستون و زیست پیش تو سال دیگه...

بشدت سر درگمم ....دوستانی که مهندسی گرفتن والآن هم موفق شدن و کار پیدا کردن و حقوق خوب میگیرن راهنمایی کنن منو.....ازتون ممنون میشم نظرتون رو بگید
*

----------


## INFERNAL

شدنش میشه،یه دوستی دارم پیش اومد تجربی و الآن داره دندون کرمان میخونه
ولی تجربی حلوا خیرات نمیکنن که خیلی اذیتت میکنه...!همون ریاضی رو بخون
اینایی ام که میگن کار نیست طرف معلوم نیست کجا درس خونده دنباله کارم میگرده،شما تا به حال دیدین دانشچوی شریف تهران بیکار باشه؟!

----------


## khParya

به قول بابام هر کسی آینده خودشو می سازه اونی که یاد گرفته رو هوا میزننش ولی اول بگو چی دوست داری؟رشته های مهندسی یا رشته های پزشکی؟اونی که دوست داری رو برو حتی اگه هزاران نفرم بگن کار نیست وقتی عالی باشی مطمینا بیکار نمیمونی

----------


## pedram52

ببین درست خوب باشه پردیس هم نمیاری باید عالی باشی بدون بیای تجربی باید خیلی زور بزنی دولتی در بیای رقابتش نابود کنندس

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> به قول بابام هر کسی آینده خودشو می سازه اونی که یاد گرفته رو هوا میزننش ولی اول بگو چی دوست داری؟رشته های مهندسی یا رشته های پزشکی؟اونی که دوست داری رو برو حتی اگه هزاران نفرم بگن کار نیست وقتی عالی باشی مطمینا بیکار نمیمونی



*من تو مهندسیا سه تا رشته رو دوست دارم....یکی مهندسی پزشکی....یکی مهندسی هوافضا یکی هم مهندسی نفت.....البته برق هم خوبه
تو تجربی هم دندونپزشکی و پرستاری رو دوست دارم.....بیشتر بخاطر درآمد خوبش میخوام برم*

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> چمران جون نرو تجربی الان تجربی  مد شده هر کی رو ول میکنی میره تجربی میخونه  همه هم فک میکنن دکتر میشن نه عزیز من خودم دختر عموم 4 سال پشت کنکور موند تا بالاخره پزشکی اردبیل قبول شد  تو همون ریاضی  رو بخون ولی توپ بخون الانم که داوطلباش اومده پایین بهترین فرصته رتبه خوب بیاری نه تجربی که 3 برابر ریاضی داوطلب داره من تجربی دارم میخونم واقع مرد عمل میخواد تجربی  اون تست هوشیم که از ما گرفتن اولویت اولم تجربی بود و نفر دوم مدرسه بودم ولی بعد دو سال درک میکنم که من باید  انسانی میخوندم که حفظیاتم قویه تا قاضی میشدم  من داداشم ریاضی خوند مکانیک  سیالات خوند الان تو یه شهری تو استان اذربایجان شرقی رییس شرکت گازه سن زیادیم نداره کلا 32 سالشه خدا رو شکر 7 8 تومنم هر ماه حقوق میگیره


ممنون از راهنماییت
داداشت چه دانشگاهی مکانیک خوند؟

----------


## Mr Sky

_اگه واقعا به مهندسی خیلی خیلی بیشتر از تجربی علاقه داری مهندسی برو......ولی اگه به یه میزان علاقه داری یا به تجربی بیشتر برو تجربی
.
.
.
از لحاظ درآمد تقریبا تمام مهندس هایی که بیکارن  تو یه دانشگاه چرت درس خوندن حتی یه نا معادله دوره راهنمایی رو هم نمیتونن حل کنن
.
.
.
ولی در هر صورت درآمد پزشک متخصص و دندون از مهندسی بیشتره....درامد مهندسی در حالت خوب 6تا 10 تومنه
.
.
.
.
البته رشته های مهندسی رو میشه پذیرش گرفت راحت....تو آمریکا یا انگلیس در آمد مهندس حداقل 15 تومنه  ولی پزشکی خیلی خیلی سخته پذیرش گرفتن
.
.
.
برای تغییر رشته نیازی به پاس کردن زیست 1.2.3.4.....نیست.....حتی با دیپلم ریاضی هم میتونی کنکور تجربی بدی
.
.
.
._

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> _اگه واقعا به مهندسی خیلی خیلی بیشتر از تجربی علاقه داری مهندسی برو......ولی اگه به یه میزان علاقه داری یا به تجربی بیشتر برو تجربی
> .
> .
> .
> از لحاظ درآمد تقریبا تمام مهندس هایی که بیکارن  تو یه دانشگاه چرت درس خوندن حتی یه نا معادله دوره راهنمایی رو هم نمیتونن حل کنن
> .
> .
> .
> ولی در هر صورت درآمد پزشک متخصص و دندون از مهندسی بیشتره....درامد مهندسی در حالت خوب 6تا 10 تومنه
> ...



اگه بخوام سال چهارم بخوام برم تجربی باید زیست 1و2 رو پاس کنم

روی علاقه تو کشور ما کسی به جایی نمیرسه...مگه اینکه تجربی باشه...

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*چرا نشه 

من خیلی از رتبه ها رو دیدم که تا سوم ریاضی خوندن ولی کنکور تجربی دادن و موفق شدن .

فقط باید زیستت رو خیلی قوی کنی 

و به نظر من کلاس هم بایدشرکت کنی(زیست)...

موفق و  پیروز باشید!
*

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> *چرا نشه 
> 
> من خیلی از رتبه ها رو دیدم که تا سوم ریاضی خوندن ولی کنکور تجربی دادن و موفق شدن .
> 
> فقط باید زیستت رو خیلی قوی کنی 
> 
> و به نظر من کلاس هم بایدشرکت کنی(زیست)...
> 
> موفق و  پیروز باشید!
> *


ممنونم.....خیلیا میگن نمیشه...اگه پارسال رفته بودم تجربی الآن اعتماد بنفسم خیلی بالاتر بود

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اگه بخوام سال چهارم بخوام برم تجربی باید زیست 1و2 رو پاس کنم
> 
> روی علاقه تو کشور ما کسی به جایی نمیرسه...مگه اینکه تجربی باشه...


داداش الان دروس برای تو مشکل نیستن هر درسی رو بخوای میتونی با تلاش بیشتر از پسش بر بیای . وقت هم داری . فقط مطمئنی میخوای بیای تجربی ؟ پرستاری کاری تقریبا سخت با حقوق متوسطه(در موردش تحقیق کن) . دندون پزشکی هم باید روحیه ـش رو داشته باشی (برای من که خیلی چندشه ...)  ولی اگه واقعا روحیه دندون پزشکی رو داری و کلا دوسش داری دوتاکار میتونی بکنی :
1- تغییر رشته بدی
 2- سال چهارم ریاضی بمونی و خودت کتاب زیست رو بخونی !

برای تغییر رشته احتمالا باید زیست رو امتحان بدی (و فیزیک ؟؟) که اگه معدلت بد بشه بعدا استرس میگیری. بهت پیشنهاد میکنم اگه میتونی یه دبیرستان غیر انتفاعی خوب پیدا کن و بهشون بگو میخوای سر کلاس زیست بشینی اگه قبول کردن ثبت نام کن !

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> داداش الان دروس برای تو مشکل نیستن هر درسی رو بخوای میتونی با تلاش بیشتر از پسش بر بیای . وقت هم داری . فقط مطمئنی میخوای بیای تجربی ؟ پرستاری کاری تقریبا سخت با حقوق متوسطه(در موردش تحقیق کن) . دندون پزشکی هم باید روحیه ـش رو داشته باشی (برای من که خیلی چندشه ...)  ولی اگه واقعا روحیه دندون پزشکی رو داری و کلا دوسش داری دوتاکار میتونی بکنی :
> 1- تغییر رشته بدی
>  2- سال چهارم ریاضی بمونی و خودت کتاب زیست رو بخونی !
> 
> برای تغییر رشته احتمالا باید زیست رو امتحان بدی (و فیزیک ؟؟) که اگه معدلت بد بشه بعدا استرس میگیری. بهت پیشنهاد میکنم اگه میتونی یه دبیرستان غیر انتفاعی خوب پیدا کن و بهشون بگو میخوای سر کلاس زیست بشینی اگه قبول کردن ثبت نام کن !


تو برازجون غیر انتفاعی خوب نیست....روحیه دندونپزشکی رو دارم...مرسی از امیدی که دادی....من با خوندن و رتبه آوردنش مشکلی ندارم هنوز نمیدونم با خودم چند چندم....خودت میخوای بری پزشکی؟

----------


## SEYED REZA

> *سلام
> من امسال سال سوم ریاضی ام
> 
> نسبت به آینده و کنکورم دودل شدم....اینکه کنکور 96 تجربی کنکور بدم یا ریاضی؟
> راستش نسبت به کار رشته های ریاضی امیدی ندارم و بخاطر درآمد خوب دندوپزشکی میخوام برم کنکور تجربی.....میدونم خیلی سخته وتلاش زیادی میخواد
> 
> کسی هم بوده که از شما دوستان که این کار رو کرده باشه و موفق شده باشه؟؟؟
> 
> من ریاضیم خوبه....شیمی و فیزیک هم بد نیست....عمومی هم خوب....فقط میمونه زیست 1و2 که پاس کنم تو تابستون و زیست پیش تو سال دیگه...
> ...


حامد حسني
تراز كانون  ٦٢٠٠
مهندسي نفت ابادان دوسال خوند و پشيمون شد 
٩٤ كنكور داد
رتبش شد ١٠٠٠
 الان داره تعهدي پزشكي شهركرد ميخونه 
درصداش : 
رياضي و فيزيك : ٥٥٪‏ 
زيست  ٦٪‏
 شيمي ٤٥٪‏ 
رتبه زير گروه يك : ١٩٨٠

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> حامد حسني
> تراز كانون  ٦٢٠٠
> مهندسي نفت ابادان دوسال خوند و پشيمون شد 
> ٩٤ كنكور داد
> رتبش شد ١٠٠٠
>  الان داره تعهدي پزشكي شهركرد ميخونه 
> درصداش : 
> رياضي و فيزيك : ٥٥٪‏ 
> زيست  ٦٪‏
> ...


درصدای کاملشو ندارین؟

----------


## Hadaf

همه اینایی ک بچه ها گفتند درسته اگه مشکلت درامد خوبه پزشکیه ب ظاهر دلفریبش نگاه نکن کم کمش بعد 7 8 سال درس خوندن و گذروندن طرحو و 3 4 سال کار کردن وضعت میافته  دور (البته دندون جان بحثش جداست) الان پزشکی و دندون رو بورسه و درامدزاست درست اما 20 سال دیگه رو کی تضمین میکنه؟
من عموم 30 سال پیش پزشکیو ول کرد رفت مهندسی خوند چون اون زمان مهندسی درامدزا بودو بسی رو بورس اما الان نسبت ب پزشکی ..
شناخت از خودتو علاقتو میزان اراده و پشتکار و ... را بسنج و تصمیم بگیر

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> همه اینایی ک بچه ها گفتند درسته اگه مشکلت درامد خوبه پزشکیه ب ظاهر دلفریبش نگاه نکن کم کمش بعد 7 8 سال درس خوندن و گذروندن طرحو و 3 4 سال کار کردن وضعت میافته  دور (البته دندون جان بحثش جداست) الان پزشکی و دندون رو بورسه و درامدزاست درست اما 20 سال دیگه رو کی تضمین میکنه؟
> من عموم 30 سال پیش پزشکیو ول کرد رفت مهندسی خوند چون اون زمان مهندسی درامدزا بودو بسی رو بورس اما الان نسبت ب پزشکی ..
> شناخت از خودتو علاقتو میزان اراده و پشتکار و ... را بسنج و تصمیم بگیر


ممنونم از شما....موفق باشید...ایشالا شما حداقل بتونید رشته دلخواهتون رو بیارید....من باید پارسال تغییر رشته میدادم

----------


## SEYED REZA

> درصدای کاملشو ندارین؟





به كنار هم دقت كن  يه هم رتبه داشت با تراز ٧٠٠٠

----------


## Hadaf

مچکر 
اگه تصمیمت برای تغییر رشته جدیه هنوزم دیر نیست میتونی برسی من الان 3 تا از دوستام سوم ریاضی هستند اما برای پیش میان تجربی بازم بستگی ب نظر و سلیقت داره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تو برازجون غیر انتفاعی خوب نیست....روحیه دندونپزشکی رو دارم...مرسی از امیدی که دادی....من با خوندن و رتبه آوردنش مشکلی ندارم هنوز نمیدونم با خودم چند چندم....خودت میخوای بری پزشکی؟


به به هم استانی هم هستیم  :Yahoo (76):  دبیرستان شهید همت رفتی ؟ اگه همون ذبیرستان دولتی که الان هستی از اون بهتره بمون و تغییر رشته بده . البته باید با مشاور و مدیر مدرست در مورد تغییر رشته بپرسی و اگه تایید کردن فک کنم شهریور باید امتحان بدی . منابع و دی وی دی هم خواستی پ خ بفرست بت بگم
در ضمن دروس عمومی و شیمیت رو هم برای نهایی باید توپ بزنی
خودم هم اگه خدا بخواد دارو میخوام بخونیم .البته منم به مهندسی شیمی علاقه داشتم ولی فهمیدم اون چیزی نیست که میخواستم !

----------


## Amiiin

من خودم تابستون تغییر رشته دادم اومدم تجربی
تابستون با شدت تموم درس خوندم و امتحانای زیست 1 و 2 رو دادم ( البته پُکیدم  :Yahoo (12):  )
الانم یه مدته خسته خسته شدم
کلا برو با  یه مشاور خیلی دقیق حرف بزن صحبت  آیندته ( البته نه از این مشاورای تحصیلی پولَکی   :Yahoo (13): )
اگه با تمام وجود از ته قلبت عاشق زیستی بسم الله
الان نمیگم از تصمیمی که  گرفتم پیشیمونم نه اما بعضی وقتا شیطون قلقلکم میده که چرا ریاضی نموندی و فلان و از این حرفا
کلا همین طور الکی اینکارو نکن 
زیست هم فک نکن یه درس حفظیه حفظ کنی بری درجا تستاشو بزنی باید خیلی مسلط بشی هم مفهمومی هم ترکیبی هم همه چی  :Yahoo (76): 

کنکور تجربی = نبرد گلادیاتورها  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (5): 
موفق بـــــاشی

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> ممنونم.....خیلیا میگن نمیشه...اگه پارسال رفته بودم تجربی الآن اعتماد بنفسم خیلی بالاتر بود



*نا امید نشید و تلاش کنید 

خیلی وقت هست ...
*
*درپناه امام زمان موفق و پیروز باشید!
*

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> به به هم استانی هم هستیم  دبیرستان شهید همت رفتی ؟ اگه همون ذبیرستان دولتی که الان هستی از اون بهتره بمون و تغییر رشته بده . البته باید با مشاور و مدیر مدرست در مورد تغییر رشته بپرسی و اگه تایید کردن فک کنم شهریور باید امتحان بدی . منابع و دی وی دی هم خواستی پ خ بفرست بت بگم
> در ضمن دروس عمومی و شیمیت رو هم برای نهایی باید توپ بزنی
> خودم هم اگه خدا بخواد دارو میخوام بخونیم .البته منم به مهندسی شیمی علاقه داشتم ولی فهمیدم اون چیزی نیست که میخواستم !



*آره هم استانی هستیم....الان دکتر حسابی میخونم ...نمونه.....

شیمی یکم مشکل دارم....عمومیم رو میتونم بالا بزنم.......به دندون پزشکی علاقه دارم....ولی فیزیوتراپی هم بد نیست....بیشتر بخاطر پولش میخوام برم تجربی*

----------


## farshad7

چرا همه ی ریاضی ها میخان برن تجربی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 

تو مدرسه ی ما هم این جوری شده بهتره بگم شهرمون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> چرا همه ی ریاضی ها میخان برن تجربی؟؟؟
> 
> تو مدرسه ی ما هم این جوری شده بهتره بگم شهرمون


*
دور و برت چنتا مهندسی که حقوقشون بالاتر از 4 تومنه میبینی؟؟چنتا پزشک و دندونپزشک و داروساز و ... که درآمدشون کمتر از 4 تومن باشه میبینی؟
بعدش بعضیا مثل من تازه میفهمن که اشتباه انتخاب رشته کردن*

----------


## Ultra

*وقتی همه ریاضیا دارن به سمت تجربی میرن
خب بازار کار های تجربی هم اشباع میشه
اینو چرا در نظر نمیگیرید؟

کسی که توی رشته مورد علاقش تلاش کنه
قطعا توی درآمد هم موفق هست*

----------


## Mr.Dr

> چرا همه ی ریاضی ها میخان برن تجربی؟؟؟
> 
> تو مدرسه ی ما هم این جوری شده بهتره بگم شهرمون


به قول معلم زیستمون : تجربی حلوا میدن  :Yahoo (4): 
مگه به شما نمیدن؟!  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> به قول معلم زیستمون : تجربی حلوا میدن 
> مگه به شما نمیدن؟!


*تجربی پزشکی میدن،دندون پزشکی میدن با  درامد های توپ...حلوا بهتر از این؟*

----------


## farshad7

> *تجربی پزشکی میدن،دندون پزشکی میدن با  درامد های توپ...حلوا بهتر از این؟*


یعنی علاقه مهم نیست

بعضی از هم کلاسی هام فقط به خاطر پول و ... اومدند

از زیست هم متنفرند خودشون هم میگن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alireza424

داداش اینجوری فکر نکن ...  @*Dr.Chamran*

من کل تاپیک رو خوندم 

خودم دوم تجربی ام 

این لحن صحبت کردنت منو یاد پارسال خودم میندازه

این کاری که شما الان داری می کنی - منظورم مشورت و تحقیق و .... - من پارسال کردم

بهم گفتن زیست سخته تجربی سخته پزشکی طولانیه من گفت من بهش علاقه دارم و سختیش هم عیب نداره و الان که جلو رفتم و آخر سال هستم فهمیدم علاقه یعنی چی 

خودمونیم هممون ملاک اول انتخاب رشته رو پول در نظر می گیریم ولی الان می فهمم پول زیر مجموعه علاقست .... علاقه داشته باشی به رشتت پول هم باهاش میاد 

مثلا بعضیا میگن - از جمله خودم - به پزشکی علاقه دارم ولی درستش اینه که به پول پزشکی علاقه دارم

من خودم ریاضی و فیزیکم خیلی عالیه و تو مدرسه مون از المپیادی ها تو این دو تا درس بیشتر میشم ... ولی الان اعتراف می کنم اشتباه کردم

این میشه که یکدفعه بی انگیزه میشی

من به مهندسی هوافضا و مهندسی هسته ای  علاقه دارم ولی جرات نمی کنم به پدر مادرم بگم میخوام تغییر رشته بدم چون اون چیزی که خودشون بهش نرسن می خوان من بهش برسم

یک مساله دیگه اینه که ما داریم با پردیس و آزاد و ... هر سال 7000 نفر - فک کنم - پزشک میدیم بیرون در صورتی که وزیر بهداشت گفت ما 25000 نفر کمبود نیرو داریم حالا تا 10 سال دیگه فک کنم باید بشینیم خودمون همدیگرو درمان کنیم ... برگردیم به عقب می بینیم همین اتفاقی که الان برای تجربی داره میفته چند سال پیش برای ریاضی افتاد

خیلی حرف زدم ولی خلاصه علاقه رو فدای پول نکن که پشیمون میشی 

خدا هم یه کمکی به من کنه که راهم رو پیدا کنم 

ولی باز هم در جمع بندی صحبت هام

صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند ...

----------


## AmirAria

اونی که صرفا به خاطر پول بیاد تستای فصل یک زیست رو ببینه از همه چیش نا امید میشه خدایی 
علاقه به زیست خوندن خیلی مهمه .
راستی جنبه مثبت ماجرا رو هم ببین که لازم نیس زمین شناسی بخونی و امتحان کتبی بدی برای تغییر رشته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.Chamran


تجربی پزشکی میدن،دندون پزشکی میدن با  درامد های توپ...حلوا بهتر از این؟


یه خبری هم از پزشک و دندانپزشک های بیکار بگیر

سطحی و عجولانه تصمیم نگیرید

کی گفته تمام پزشک ها در آمدشون توپه؟

چندتا پزشک نشونت بدم که درآمد ندارن*

----------


## mehrab98

سلام دوست من...
من خودم امسال تغییر رشته دادم.....
در یک کلام بگم تا حالا دهنم سرویس شده.. اما..... اما داره....
اولااااااا صد در صد باید برای زیستت یه کلاس مشتی و درست و حسابی بری... کاری ک من نکردم و 80 درصد مشکلم شده تا الان..... من کلییییییییییییی وقت صرف زیست کردم تا تازه رسیدم به درصد 50 تو قلمچی... از 10 15 درصد..... 
دوما از درای دیگت مطمئن باش.... مطمئن یعنی مطمئناااا من از شیمی زبان ریاضی و تا حدودی فیزیکم مطمئن هستم.... و بودم.. یعنی قشنگ چند تا ک جلوت بندازن...
مثلا من شیمی میانگین ترازم 7800 ایناس المپیادی بودم 
ریاضی باز بخاطر اشتباه اولم ک کلاس نرفتم... خیلیی افت کردم اما همچنان براحتی میانگین ریاضی با اینکه خیلییی کم وقت گذاشتم 7000 ایناس... عالی نیس اما خوبه...و خیلیی بهتر هم میتونه باشه.... مثلا ریاضی پیش 1 ک خیلیی برای بچه ها سخته چکیده حسابان و جبرمونه.. خیلی ساده و شیک تر  :Yahoo (1): 

و سوما تو تجربی باید دور از جون... مثل خ ر خوند. :Yahoo (21):  کاری که من نمیتونم خیلی انجام بدم و رو میانگین تراز 6300 گیر کردم.... در حالی ک تو تیزهوشان درس میخونم...  :Yahoo (21): 
من روزای تعطیلم 9 ساعت بیشتر نمیتونم بخونم... و این برای یه تغییر رشته ای مثل من ک توسط زیست مجرور شده! کمه...
میتونی اما حتمااااا از تجربیات من استفاده کن.... مطمئن باش براحتی میشه سیاهی لشکر تجربیارو پشت یسر گذاشت... کلی همه 400 هزار نفرو عرض کردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> داداش اینجوری فکر نکن ... 
> 
> من کل تاپیک رو خوندم 
> 
> خودم دوم تجربی ام 
> 
> این لحن صحبت کردنت منو یاد پارسال خودم میندازه
> 
> این کاری که شما الان داری می کنی - منظورم مشورت و تحقیق و .... - من پارسال کردم
> ...


راستش من به رشتم و رشته های مهندسی علاقه بیشتری دارم..... شما هم برات دیر نشده تغییر رشته بدی تازه شروع کردی....ولی اینو بگم مهندسی هوافضا بدرد نمیخوره اونم تو ایران....باور های الکی رو هم بذار کنار....من مثل خودت فکر میکردم راجع به مهندسی هوافضا....خونواده مخصوصا پدر فشار میاره برم تجربی...بخاطر درامد و راحتی بعدش میگه...اولش خیلی خیلی سخته....من هنوز هم دودلم...این کارارو باید سال اول انجام میدادم یا پارساال ولی اون موقع به علاقه و اینا فکر میکردم نه به درامد و پول

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> سلام دوست من...
> من خودم امسال تغییر رشته دادم.....
> در یک کلام بگم تا حالا دهنم سرویس شده.. اما..... اما داره....
> اولااااااا صد در صد باید برای زیستت یه کلاس مشتی و درست و حسابی بری... کاری ک من نکردم و 80 درصد مشکلم شده تا الان..... من کلییییییییییییی وقت صرف زیست کردم تا تازه رسیدم به درصد 50 تو قلمچی... از 10 15 درصد..... 
> دوما از درای دیگت مطمئن باش.... مطمئن یعنی مطمئناااا من از شیمی زبان ریاضی و تا حدودی فیزیکم مطمئن هستم.... و بودم.. یعنی قشنگ چند تا ک جلوت بندازن...
> مثلا من شیمی میانگین ترازم 7800 ایناس المپیادی بودم 
> ریاضی باز بخاطر اشتباه اولم ک کلاس نرفتم... خیلیی افت کردم اما همچنان براحتی میانگین ریاضی با اینکه خیلییی کم وقت گذاشتم 7000 ایناس... عالی نیس اما خوبه...و خیلیی بهتر هم میتونه باشه.... مثلا ریاضی پیش 1 ک خیلیی برای بچه ها سخته چکیده حسابان و جبرمونه.. خیلی ساده و شیک تر 
> 
> و سوما تو تجربی باید دور از جون... مثل خ ر خوند. کاری که من نمیتونم خیلی انجام بدم و رو میانگین تراز 6300 گیر کردم.... در حالی ک تو تیزهوشان درس میخونم... 
> ...


*ممنون از راهنماییت....راستش من زیاد به نظرات دیگران که میگن نمیشه کاری ندارم...اگه بخوام میتونم....ولی من هنوز مصمم نیستم.....هنوز به نتیجه نرسیدم و دارم مشاوره میگیرم...حتی اگه پشت کنکوری هم بشی می ارزه....ریاضیم که خوبه ... عمومی هم بالا...بقیش هم یا تلاش خیلی زیاد یا کلاس....ممنونم ازت*

----------


## alireza424

> راستش من به رشتم و رشته های مهندسی علاقه بیشتری دارم..... شما هم برات دیر نشده تغییر رشته بدی تازه شروع کردی....ولی اینو بگم مهندسی هوافضا بدرد نمیخوره اونم تو ایران....باور های الکی رو هم بذار کنار....من مثل خودت فکر میکردم راجع به مهندسی هوافضا....خونواده مخصوصا پدر فشار میاره برم تجربی...بخاطر درامد و راحتی بعدش میگه...اولش خیلی خیلی سخته....من هنوز هم دودلم...این کارارو باید سال اول انجام میدادم یا پارساال ولی اون موقع به علاقه و اینا فکر میکردم نه به درامد و پول


داداش گفتم صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند 

ولی اگر رفتی تجربی پای همه چیزش باش چون دیگه اون موقع پشیمونی هیچ فایده ای نداره

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> داداش گفتم صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند 
> 
> ولی اگر رفتی تجربی پای همه چیزش باش چون دیگه اون موقع پشیمونی هیچ فایده ای نداره



آره کاملا درست میگی.....خودت برای پزشکی تلاش میکنی؟

----------


## alireza424

> آره کاملا درست میگی.....خودت برای پزشکی تلاش میکنی؟


من الان هدفم پزشکیه  تو قلم چی هم میانگینم 7200 هست با درصد زیست 33 که نشان از عدم علاقست :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> من الان هدفم پزشکیه  تو قلم چی هم میانگینم 7200 هست با درصد زیست 33 که نشان از عدم علاقست


به زیست علاقه نداری؟؟چجوری میخونیش؟با چه روشی؟
اگه سوال میپرسم بخاطر وضعیت خودمه

----------


## alireza424

> به زیست علاقه نداری؟؟چجوری میخونیش؟با چه روشی؟
> اگه سوال میپرسم بخاطر وضعیت خودمه


روشم اینه که روش خاصی ندارم  :Yahoo (4): 

شوخی می کنم 

خط به خط کتاب رو حفظ می کنم برای امتحان های مدرسه کافیه ولی کنکور  و قلم چی فک نکنم 40 به بالا با این روش بشه زد  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> فایل پیوست 52572
> 
> 
> به كنار هم دقت كن  يه هم رتبه داشت با تراز ٧٠٠٠



*دستت طلا....واقعا انگیزه میده به من که با تلاش بتونم برم جلو....*

----------


## SEYED REZA

> *دستت طلا....واقعا انگیزه میده به من که با تلاش بتونم برم جلو....*


عزيز دل وظيفست 
اميدوارم انتخاب اگاهانه اي داشته باشيد  ... ظاهري و براي حرف ايندتون رو خراب نكنيد 

.
.

روش مطالعه زيست : 
به برنامه كانون اعتماد كن ! كاري به سوالا و بحثاي متفرقه ندارم 

برنامه كانون تابستون مياد زيست دوم و سوم رو دو بار جمع ميكنه دقت كن اينجا شما بايد كار سخته رو انجام بديد چون اولين باريه كه داريد زيست ميخونيد

در كل مسير حركتتون براي زيست سعي كنيد تك تك جملات رو بفهميد نه صرفا حفظ كنيد و صرفا ريز ريز بشيد جملات رو با توجه به عقل سليمت تحليل كن و بيا جلو اوايل تستاي ميحثي و ساده  بزن كه چيزي يادت بده و كم كم به مرور سوالات كنكوور و تستاي كتب كمك اموزشي 

اگه درست حركت كنيد مطمئنا در اويل مهر يا ابان شما به حد لازمتون رسيديد و از خيلي از تجربيا هم بهتريد 

موفق باشيد

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> عزيز دل وظيفست 
> اميدوارم انتخاب اگاهانه اي داشته باشيد  ... ظاهري و براي حرف ايندتون رو خراب نكنيد 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> روش مطالعه زيست : 
> به برنامه كانون اعتماد كن ! كاري به سوالا و بحثاي متفرقه ندارم 
> 
> ...


*ممنون از شما...همین کار رو میکنم*

----------


## mehrab98

> *ممنون از راهنماییت....راستش من زیاد به نظرات دیگران که میگن نمیشه کاری ندارم...اگه بخوام میتونم....ولی من هنوز مصمم نیستم.....هنوز به نتیجه نرسیدم و دارم مشاوره میگیرم...حتی اگه پشت کنکوری هم بشی می ارزه....ریاضیم که خوبه ... عمومی هم بالا...بقیش هم یا تلاش خیلی زیاد یا کلاس....ممنونم ازت*


راستی عزیزم... 
من حرفی ندارم... اما یروز بیا بهت چند نفر تو مدرسمونو نشون بدم... معلم شیمی نقره المپیادشیمی رتبه 2 دکترا برق و دانشجو ممتاز برق تهران
معلم ریاضی دکترای مکانیک بهشتی....
معلم فیزیک ارشد مهندس هسته ای گمونم علم و صنعت
معلم ریاضی دکترای ریاضی محض شریف_ipm  
اینا خوشی زیر دلشون نزده ک میان تو مدرسه ما درس میدن... 
پسرداییم فوق لیسانس مکانیک صنعتی اصفهان  دو ساله بیکاره  :Yahoo (21): 
ریاضیا منو نقل قول نکن.. 
فقط خواستم بدونی من عاشق مهندسی مکانیک و مهندسی شیمی هستم و خواهم بود... اما الان تجربی میخونم... با بدبختی زیاد.
چون پرستار یه شیفت کار دختر عموم 3 تومن ماهی میگیره از یه بیمارستان 4 روز در هفته... 
موفق باشیییییییییییییی   م.

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> راستی عزیزم... 
> من حرفی ندارم... اما یروز بیا بهت چند نفر تو مدرسمونو نشون بدم... معلم شیمی نقره المپیادشیمی رتبه 2 دکترا برق و دانشجو ممتاز برق تهران
> معلم ریاضی دکترای مکانیک بهشتی....
> معلم فیزیک ارشد مهندس هسته ای گمونم علم و صنعت
> معلم ریاضی دکترای ریاضی محض شریف_ipm  
> اینا خوشی زیر دلشون نزده ک میان تو مدرسه ما درس میدن... 
> پسرداییم فوق لیسانس مکانیک صنعتی اصفهان  دو ساله بیکاره 
> ریاضیا منو نقل قول نکن.. 
> فقط خواستم بدونی من عاشق مهندسی مکانیک و مهندسی شیمی هستم و خواهم بود... اما الان تجربی میخونم... با بدبختی زیاد.
> ...


راستش منم از رشته های مهندسی خیلی خوشم میاد....ولی کو کار؟کو پول؟....واسه پولش میخوام برم تجربی...هرچی بیاری تو تجربی خوبه...خیلی بهتر از مهندسیه...ایشالاا موفق باشیم

----------

